# lightning trigger app - any good? No reviews....



## kdsand (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm once again debating on getting a lightning trigger. While looking at these triggers  http://www.lightningtrigger.com/  I saw they also link to an amazon app * http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008K50SL8 * that claimes to be effective. Thing is nobody seems to have tried it thus far so no reviews. 
I imagine hardware wise a smart phone could be effective though I can think of some disadvantages also. 

Anyways I don't wanna give away money to a app that's totally bogus and be a sucker. :-[
So the question is does anybody have any idea if this is worth playing with?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 26, 2012)

If you have a MagicLantern supported camera, you can use that on the camera to shoot lightening http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7002555087/lightning-photography-with-magic-lantern


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PatchMaster-3in1-Lightning-Laser-Timelapse-Trigger-Canon-1D-5D-7D-40D-50D-/150679075113?pt=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item23152c3929

i have one of these, it works fine you need to adjust the sensitivity as if its too sensitive it will go off at anything
even flashes will set it off too

the 3 in 1 is handy for other stuff like water drops where you drop the object through a laser beam (you need to buy a seperate laser pointer and aim the beam into the sensor of the trigger

I mount it all off camera using 2.5mm audio extetension cables 

only let down is the build quality is really quite cheap, cheap plastics and feels quite fragile

it also takes a 9v battery which is a pain i wish it just took AA batts


----------



## vritz (Aug 3, 2012)

I got some stunning pictures with this app. Definitively recommend getting this.


----------

